# Tchouameni al Real per 100 mln di euro.



## admin (7 Giugno 2022)

Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2022)

dai che la prossima stagione rivince lo scudetto il Monaco e il Psg perde anche quello

spettacolare il virgolettato che gira su internet

"nel 2018 valeva 3 milioni di euro e l'inter non lo ha voluto"


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Ma che prezzo è ? cosi..


----------



## jumpy65 (7 Giugno 2022)

Un po strapagato o sbaglio?


----------



## nik10jb (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Io non l'avevo mai sentito. Su transfer market c'è scritto che è un centrocampista difensivo ed è stato pagato 100 milioni... bah


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Non è vero!!!!!
Va alla rube per una manciata di arachidi 
almeno il racconto era quello...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (7 Giugno 2022)

Così de botto, senza senso...letteralmente.


----------



## Milo (7 Giugno 2022)

Bho, per ora non credo, soprattutto il prezzo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Mamma mia se Singer non avesse fatto il tirchio due anni fa sarebbe stato la piu bella Moncadata. Per soli 15 millioni....


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Giugno 2022)

quelli che vogliono la superlega perchè non ci stanno dentro con le spese.


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Un po strapagato o sbaglio?


potenzialmente potrebbe essere il migliore centrocampista francese del futuro, anche più di Pogba a suo tempo dicono


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Bello fare l'allenatore.....


----------



## Giofa (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


non è un profilo simile a Camavinga? (chiedo, non li conosco molto)


----------



## Dexter (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Beh allora la clausola di Leao é bassina


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Ora vediamo se Tebas si indigna.


----------



## ROQ (7 Giugno 2022)

Fortissimo, ma questi prezzi sono davvero senza senso. Certo con lui è camavinga il real ha nuovamente il miglior cc per 10 anni


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (7 Giugno 2022)

_*"abbiamo bisogno della SUPERLEGA o falliremo" *_


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Bel giocatore, fortissimo, ma cifra folle. Non li vale assolutamente secondo me.

La prossima volta che Perez si lamenta per la Superlega è da prendere a pedate nel c.


----------



## ILMAGO (7 Giugno 2022)

Boh, per un mediano seppure fenomenale non li spenderei mai… ma contenti loro.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> non è un profilo simile a Camavinga? (chiedo, non li conosco molto)


Camavinga è piu mezzala box tto box. Tchouameni è piu un mediano.

Fortissimi entrambi, per me è piu forte Camavinga pero.


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> non è un profilo simile a Camavinga? (chiedo, non li conosco molto)


possono fare anche lo stesso ruolo davanti alla difesa, ma anche convivere tranquillamente con Camavinga mezzala


----------



## Gamma (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


La cifra è esorbitante, ma il ragazzo è davvero forte.
Ormai non ha più senso discutere le somme, è un mercato senza controllo e quei soliti club fanno quello che vogliono.

Ribadisco che è un giocatore forte, con Camavinga e Valverde hanno già pronto il nuovo Kross - Casemiro - Modric, se dovessero essere attese le aspettative, ovviamente...


----------



## Andris (7 Giugno 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Camavinga è piu mezzala box tto box. Tchouameni è piu un mediano.
> 
> Fortissimi entrambi, per me è piu forte Camavinga pero.


fisicamente è molto più dominante di Camavinga a cui dà parecchi chili e diversi cm di altezza
è il nuovo Pogba


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Giugno 2022)

Ma ne ricordate negli ultimi anni 6/7 ,gente pagata 100mln che poi non hanno reso? 

Coutigno - Dembele- Griezmann-Felix- ce ne sono ancora?


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma ne ricordate negli ultimi anni 6/7 ,gente pagata 100mln che poi non hanno reso?
> 
> Coutigno - Dembele- Griezmann-Felix- ce ne sono ancora?



A voglia: Hazard, Lukaku, Pogba, Grealish e direi anche Neymar.

Se poi andiamo su cifre introno al centone la lista cresce: Pepé, Werner, De Ligt, Jovic, Lucas Hernandez, Maguire, Sancho, ecc. 

Poi se vuoi ridere vai su trasfermarkt alla voce acquisti più costosi dell'Arsenal (il famoso modello...) e rabbrividisci. Idem per lo United.

Lukaku vanta il record di aver fatto spendere quasi 200 mln a United e Chelsea per nulla. Almeno lo United non ci ha perso, ma il Chelsea ha speso oltre 100 mln e venduto Abraham. Minchioni al cubo.

Ultima postilla: Donnarumma un anno fa su TM valeva 65 mln oggi vale 50, un crollo. Not bad per il migliore portiere del mondo (pluri-ritard cit.)


----------



## 7vinte (7 Giugno 2022)

Sbaglio o stavamo per prenderlo noi tempo fa?


----------



## nik10jb (7 Giugno 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o stavamo per prenderlo noi tempo fa?


Qui sul forum c'è un post del 21 marzo 2021 titolato "Milan, rammarico Tchouameni. Servivano 15 mln ma." 
Dove c'è scritto che nel 2019 Moncada aveva segnalato questo giocatore ma poi non se la sono sentiti di prenderlo e che a marzo 2021 già valeva 35/40 milioni. Tra parentesi in quel thread nessun utente ha scritto un commento


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Cifra semplicemente improponibile per un mediano


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Un po strapagato o sbaglio?



Probabile, però il Real con gli addi di Bale e Marcelo libera più di 80 milioni, quasi 90: quindi dal punto di vista economico è una spesa che può tranquillamente permettersi.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A voglia: Hazard, Lukaku, Pogba, Grealish e direi anche Neymar.
> 
> Se poi andiamo su cifre introno al centone la lista cresce: Pepé, Werner, De Ligt, Jovic, Lucas Hernandez, Maguire, Sancho, ecc.
> 
> ...


Grazie, questi mi erano sfuggiti.
Comunque a dimostrazione che non è un problema di soldi, anche qui dentro vogliono i nomi di grido, più costano meglio è.

E torniamo a un vecchio discorso, il " grande nome" se lo devono fare da noi.( almeno secondo me)

I nostri fuoriclasse da Van Basten a Scheva a Kaka sono costati poco. E fondamentale che hanno la pancia vuota che sono affamati devono riempirsi la pancia da noi, poi quando hanno raggiunto l'apice e possono solo regredire " devono" essere venduti.

A qualche scemo del Real o del Psg insomma più soldi tirano fuori meglio per noi.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Giugno 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> fisicamente è molto più dominante di Camavinga a cui dà parecchi chili e diversi cm di altezza
> è il nuovo Pogba


A me sembra molto molto diverso da Pogba.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Grazie, questi mi erano sfuggiti.
> Comunque a dimostrazione che non è un problema di soldi, anche qui dentro vogliono i nomi di grido, più costano meglio è.
> 
> E torniamo a un vecchio discorso, il " grande nome" se lo devono fare da noi.( almeno secondo me)
> ...




Il Real però se ha bisogno non si fa problemi a vendere o a non rinnovare i senatori: tra i tanti capitò con Redondo, Di Maria, CR7 o Varane e lasciò partire Raul, Iker Casillas, Hierro e quest'anno Sergio Ramos. Bale non sono riusciti a cederlo a causa dell'ingaggio elevato che prendeva. 

Questo non significa che non facciano errori: basterebbe ricordare i recenti casi Hakimi e Theo, o Snejider e Robben in illo tempore. Però rispetto al circo parigino il Real è gestito 1000 volte meglio. Se spendono quella cifra significa che credono nel giocatore e che hanno spazio economico sufficiente per questa operazione.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Ricorda il Barca che perso Neymar prese Dembelè é Coutinho per 290 milioni di Euro.
Simé visto come é andata a finire….


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ricorda il Barca che perso Neymar prese Dembelè é Coutinho per 290 milioni di Euro.
> Simé visto come é andata a finire….



Il Barça in quegli anni ha ricevuto una valanga di soldi che li ha fatti sbarellare. Oltre ai soldi di Neymar in quegli anni hanno ricevuto centinaia e centinaia di milioni da Qatar foundation, Rakuten e Nike. Purtroppo per loro li hanno dilapidati in maniera oscena.

Questi sono andati a prendere Vidal, Braithwaite, Dest, Trincao, Semedo, Pjanic e perfino Boateng, cioè Boateng, rendiamoci conto. E questi sono solo una minima parte degli acquisti sciagurati che hanno fatto.

Il Real ha fatto errori ma molti meno rispetto al Barça.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Giugno 2022)

i 100 milioni del Real Madrid equivalgono ai nostri 30 visto il fatturato, inutile scandalizzarsi. Inoltre non penso che avrà un grande ingaggio Tuchumeni. Il problema del Real Madrid sono Bale e Hazard che costano 30 milioni all'anno cada uno solo di stipendio per riscaldare le panchine.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> i 100 milioni del Real Madrid equivalgono ai nostri 30 visto il fatturato, inutile scandalizzarsi. Inoltre non penso che avrà un grande ingaggio Tuchumeni. Il problema del Real Madrid sono Bale e Hazard che costano 30 milioni all'anno cada uno solo di stipendio per riscaldare le panchine.



Bale scade quest'anno e libera circa 65 mln l'anno.

Hazard invece scade nel 2024. Tra costo e ingaggio un vero salasso per il Real, a cui si devono aggiungere le cessioni di Hakimi e Theo per finanziare, in parte, i costi del belga. E pensare che il belga aveva fatto di tutto per andare al Real. Almeno Bale gli ha risolto qualche finale e qualche partita decisiva, Hazard invece nulla di nulla.


----------



## Giangy (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Prezzi fuori ogni logica, specialmente per un classe 2000. Così come per Kounde vogliono ben 70/80 milioni.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Giugno 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Real però se ha bisogno non si fa problemi a vendere o a non rinnovare i senatori: tra i tanti capitò con Redondo, Di Maria, CR7 o Varane e lasciò partire Raul, Iker Casillas, Hierro e quest'anno Sergio Ramos. Bale non sono riusciti a cederlo a causa dell'ingaggio elevato che prendeva.
> 
> Questo non significa che non facciano errori: basterebbe ricordare i recenti casi Hakimi e Theo, o Snejider e Robben in illo tempore. Però rispetto al circo parigino il Real è gestito 1000 volte meglio. Se spendono quella cifra significa che credono nel giocatore e che hanno spazio economico sufficiente per questa operazione.


Si certo, comunque il psg, come per me anche il City, non sono esempi da seguire nel modo più assoluto. 

Il Real canna moltissimo, come hai detto tu.Guardiamo che prendono un 30enne come Hazard a 100mln.

Ma vale anche per Higuain della Juve.

Il nostro modo di vedere il calcio è quello giusto, in 2anni siamo passati da [email protected]@ posti con ingaggi fuori di testa 
a un 2o e poi un 1o posto con metà spesa del Milan di Galliani.

Conoscenza e organizzazione sono fondamentali. Se sai scegliere i giocatori giusti e soprattutto sai dare regole Precise sei a cavallo.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Giugno 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si certo, comunque il psg, come per me anche il City, non sono esempi da seguire nel modo più assoluto.
> 
> Il Real canna moltissimo, come hai detto tu.Guardiamo che prendono un 30enne come Hazard a 100mln.
> 
> ...




Avessimo speso noi quello che hanno speso City e parigini avremo minimo un paio di champions in più e saremo ben oltre la seconda stella.

In questi ultimi anni tra le poche squadre che hanno speso bene vedo Liverpool, Atletico Madrid e in parte il Bayern.

Ti sei scordato lo United, un altro club che da anni affastella acquisti su acquisti sbagliandoli quasi tutti.


----------



## emamilan99 (7 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Mediaset, perso Mbappè il Real Madrid si consola con Tchouameni. Al Monaco andranno 100 milioni di euro.


Gran colpo, con lui Camavinga e Valverde hanno il centrocampo dei prossimi 15 anni.. però sono curioso di vedere cosa farà davanti il real.. perde isco e bale, asensio ad Ancelotti non piace e Hazard è fuori condizione.. qualcuno dovrà di certo arrivare


----------

